# A twelfth-century sarcastic attack on the Papacy



## Tim (Dec 22, 2008)

In his book, _How Should we Then Live_, Francis Schaeffer cites two quotes from the twelfth-century work, _Gospel According to the Mark of Silver_. According to Schaeffer, this work “...pictured the pope egging on his cardinals to fleece litigants at the papal court, using phrases deliberately mimicking Christ’s teachings:”



> “For I have given you an example, that ye also should take gifts, as I have taken them....”
> 
> Compare:
> 
> Joh 13:15 For I have given you an example, that ye should do as I have done to you. (KJV)





> “Blessed are the rich, for they shall be filled; blessed are they that have, for they shall not go away empty; blessed are the wealthy, for theirs is the Court of Rome....”
> 
> Compare:
> 
> Mat 5:3 Blessed are the poor in spirit: for theirs is the kingdom of heaven. (KJV)



These things were written in the 1100's. A nice punchy attack on Rome, eh?


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Dec 22, 2008)

Especially that second one.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 22, 2008)

I have read parts of _Evangelium secundum marcas argenti_ online in English translation. There are Latin versions available too. I was wondering if that piece influenced Dante or Chaucer at all.


----------

